# PSE Draw Weight Adjustment



## Hokiehunter06

I have a 2008 Dream Season. Right now it is set up at 66 lbs and I would like to turn up the weight. The draw weight adjustment bolts are extremely tight. With the little rubber pads between the limb and riser, how do I know how tight I can turn them? I read something about 3/16" from limb to riser on the PSE website. I am exactly at 3/16" gap now. Thanks for your help!

The following information came from a PSE User's Manual:

IMPORTANT: Do not “bottom” the limbs against the riser on a bow equipped with the Hyperlite™ Pocket System! Due to the compact design of the Hyperlite™ Pocket System, the “bottomed” limb position does
not exist. The “bottomed” position for Hyperlite™ pockets is where the bottom surface of the limb is approximately .20” (3/16” or 5 mm) away from the riser (Figure 2). The limb bolt may be adjusted to slightly
increase the draw weight, but the gap between the limb and riser must never be less than .15” (4 mm). Always loosen the limb bolt setscrews when adjusting limb bolts. Retighten after adjustments are made.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER

if you can put the allen wrench you are using to turn the limb bolts between the pocket and the riser that is almost perfect. that was straight from pse.
is your bow a 60 pound or 70. if it 70 check your specs sounds like they would be off some if you cant get max weight


----------



## Hokiehunter06

The allen wrench I use to adjust the weight just barely slides in between the riser and limb. This is a 70 pound bow. I was expecting it to go up to 70. What do you mean by checking my specs? Thanks for the help!


----------



## edthearcher

*draw weight*

so if the manual says 3/16 than why do you question it. safety???? maybe you should change the strings. if your at 66 lbs and the bow only goes to 70lbs that is not a great ammount. check out the string and cable specs. they probely have changed


----------



## Hokiehunter06

What do you all mean by checking the specs? Am I supposed to try to measure my strings? I don't have a bow press.

I want to adjust my draw weight. I bought a 70 pound bow expecting to be able to turn it up to 70 pounds. I'm asking questions because I do care about safety. Thanks for the input!


----------



## bassman409

Measure the axle to axle length and compare to what it should be according to the manufacturer. No press needed. If it is longer you do need to have the string and cable adjusted (they normally stretch over time).


----------



## PAFD ARCHER

bassman409 said:


> Measure the axle to axle length and compare to what it should be according to the manufacturer. No press needed. If it is longer you do need to have the string and cable adjusted (they normally stretch over time).


get on the pse site and find your specs. ata brace height and measure them. if the are long as i suspect they are get it to a shop and have it retuned. you may need new strings and cables


----------



## Hokiehunter06

My specs should be 33" axle to axle and 7" brace height. When I measure MY bow I still have axle to axle of 33", but my brace height (deepest part of the grip to the string) is 6 3/4" to the near side of the string. I have Winner's Choice strings on that are from last March. I didn't think they would have been stretched out by now. What do you all think is going on?


----------



## BarneySlayer

If your brace height is low, it's quite possible that your cables need to be twisted, and/or your string needs untwisting. It may be because of stretch, and/or previous modification. It's my guess anyway. it would explain your situation.

Where did you get the bow? Maybe they could put it back in spec for you.


----------



## Hokiehunter06

Thanks for all the help! I got the bow at one shop and the newer string at another one that's now 4 hours from home. I'll take it by the shop soon.


----------

